# Craftsman weedeater



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

I still have the weedeater you guys helped me rebuild the carb last spring.(refer my old posts for carb#)My problem is,when I mix the gas like the directions say on bottle,it will start, but not run wide open.It tries too tho.If, I mix the gas lean,it runs great.Remember I took the engine apart and cleaned everything,even muffler when I did the carb.Any ideas what may be going on with it?The cylinder/muffler was clean.I also cleaned and blew the carb out with air during rebuild.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Adjust the carb?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

As Hankster said. For two cycle mixing I use only a Synthetic 2 cycle oil. One little bottle covers all mixture ratios.
Dean


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

sounds to me like the carb needs the high end needle adjusted.


----------

